# Plants for 10g terrarium



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

A friend of mine wants to set up a 10 gallon tank as a terrarium. With just 30 watts of light over the tank what could I suggest to her as far as plants? She does well with her garden outside and has houseplants that do well.

I was going to try to come up with terrestrial plants that wouldn't outgrow the space and I may still look for some, but if some ideas could be handed to me here I would be apreciative.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Crypts!!  

What kind of lighting is your friend using?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Anubias, small ferns (Java fern and Bolbitis heteroclita), Selaginella clubmosses, mosses, A few small bromeliads tied to wood/rock, baby's tears, bacopa.... small echinodorus (tennelus, parviflorus 'tropica')...


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Try some pella!! Also mosses grow wonderfull that way. Most of your plants that you have in your tank will grow in there. I second the crypts and anubius!!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

currently none at all, I was going to suggest she get 2 regular 18" strip lights. The tank would be set up in a basement so just about all the light would have to be added light.

how much different in hight are crypts from submersed to emersed grown?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Some crypts get much bigger emerse. Some stay smaller. It depends on which one you have. Also use a layer of lava on the bottom for a water table.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If she wants a 10 gallon, consider setting up a vert terrarium/ vivarium. Check out the members vivarium section at www.dendroboard.com. I just found that site, now I am trying to empty a 10 so I can set something up Really looks like fun. I planned on using many aquatic plants and having them growing both submersed and emersed. soemthing like a stand of H micranthemoides or M unbrosum submersed that grows out of the water and up the bank. Emersed java and tiawan moss on the land, maybe some marsilea sp emersed on the land also. I might try some crypts, anubias nana and petite, hairgrass etc as background land plants. Maybe a smaller emersed Echinodorus in a back corner...The ideas are endless


----------



## Mowgli (Jul 15, 2005)

crypts
riccia
amannia
mosses
java fern
bacopa
etc...


----------

